# Good bye Black Momma Kitty



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We captured to TNR a black momma kitty. When we took her in to do TNR on her she had a bad abscess in her mouth. Then we had to take her kittens. One was dead decomposing inside of her and the others were malformed. We cleaned up the abscess and pulled a tooth. Took her to my air conditioned garage to recover. We gave her pain meds and penicillin to rid her of this infection. But it was in the jaw bone and wouldn't let go. We nursed her for two months. Brought in kittens to keep her company which she delighted in. She was very sweet, loving, abandoned kitty. This morning we had to put her down. The infection was not improving. 

We will miss you Curlee. Im torn up by your absence. You will not be forgotten. You were a wonderful cat. Please come see me on the other side when I arrive. 

Merry


----------



## Dman (Oct 2, 2007)

So sad, I'm sure she appreciated your help and attention.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

This reminds me of Rusty.  
I only had him for about 6 weeks, but it was long enough for him to learn that people were actually pretty nice, along with canned food, fabulous dry food, treats/snacks, scrubbles and petting. He had cancer that just would not let him get better. At least he got to be pampered...

Feel good about your Curlee and what you were able to do for her...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words...tears


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... poor little sweetie.... RIP sweet Curlee... :angel


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP sweet kitty


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Merry, I'm so sorry! You did your very best, as usual, and I know my heart would break too. I hope it comforts you to know that Curlee will give joy to the angels now.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

So sorry for your sad news! You obviously tried your very best!

Run free sweet girl!

Carol xx


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Curlee.  You did everything you could, and for two months she lived in more comfort and care than she had probably ever imagined existed. Her suffering is over and she can rest now, with the good memories you've given her. :angel


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Those where the BEST two months of her life, thanks to you. *HUGS* Rest In Peace, Curlee.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Thank you everyone. *

Looks very simular to Curlee


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

She knew your love before she had to go away.


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

whenever i read posts like this, i cant help but cry...i always remember my late kitties.

Curlee's story is really sad, but what a courage to fight for the last 2 months of her life. Im sure she will never forget the great things you have done for her, as you remember her forever.

RIP, Curlee.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Thank you everyone for your kind words. 
It warms my heart that she is acknowledged and remembered. 
She was special.*


----------

